# Best place for ICT Project Managers/Service Delivery Managers/Product Managers?



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for Australian Immigration under subclass 190 (ICT Project Manager).

Victoria was sponsoring my occupation and my application got rejected during EOI (stage after ACS). I am confused which other state to choose now. Could anyone please tell/suggest which is the best place for Project Managers/Service Delivery Managers/Product Managers in terms of number of jobs available?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for Australian Immigration under subclass 190 (ICT Project Manager).
> 
> ...


I am also exactly in the same position. my vic ss rejection around came end-Feb, so i cant apply till end-aug. what about you?

Regarding other states:
SA - all ICT profiles were listed under "special conditions" for 2013-14 meaning you needed to show job offer
WA - 135112 comes under schedule 2 meaning you needed to show job offer
NSW - 190 closed now, but 135112 is not on the state list
NT - 135112 is not on the state list
Tas - 135112 is not on the state list

Do you have a job offer from aus?


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

No, I do not have an offer at the moment... I was planning to apply for jobs after getting the Australian Visa. I am totally confused about what to do now and how to proceed further, may be we need to wait till the end of June-July for the new list(s) to come out.

About Victorian application many of my acquaintances also got their application rejected without any reason. I had put my application forward 10 months ago. I am sad about the outcome but still hopeful!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Addy11 said:


> I am also exactly in the same position. my vic ss rejection around came end-Feb, so i cant apply till end-aug. what about you?
> 
> Regarding other states:
> SA - all ICT profiles were listed under "special conditions" for 2013-14 meaning you needed to show job offer
> ...


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Let's hope things turn for the better come July! Let's stay in touch via this thread or over email. If you have any similar profiles applying for a 190, please make them aware of this thread. 

Btw, I'm 6 years PM exp, assessed for 4 yrs by ACS, 75 points on the EOI scale (inc 5 for SS). You?


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

I have total of 9.5 years of experience. Hoping to get the best after July )


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> Btw, I'm 6 years PM exp, assessed for 4 yrs by ACS, 75 points on the EOI scale (inc 5 for SS). You?


Thanks for the PM Addy. How did you get assessed for 4 years- I did not think that was possible as you would have to have a degree that is "closely related to PM" (which doesn't exist as a Bachelor's, as far as I can tell). When I applied in December, I had ~5 years experience but was only assessed as having 1 year, so WA rejected me for not having 3 years. My Bachelor's is in Computer Engineering and I also have an MBA.

VIC also rejected me but not for lack of experience- they said that I met all the criteria but that it's very competitive and chose not to sponsor me.

Do I have to wait 6 months after the rejection to apply again (or is it 6 months from my initial application). If it's after rejection, I can apply again in July.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

mujyaki said:


> Thanks for the PM Addy. How did you get assessed for 4 years- I did not think that was possible as you would have to have a degree that is "closely related to PM" (which doesn't exist as a Bachelor's, as far as I can tell). When I applied in December, I had ~5 years experience but was only assessed as having 1 year, so WA rejected me for not having 3 years. My Bachelor's is in Computer Engineering and I also have an MBA.
> 
> VIC also rejected me but not for lack of experience- they said that I met all the criteria but that it's very competitive and chose not to sponsor me.
> 
> Do I have to wait 6 months after the rejection to apply again (or is it 6 months from my initial application). If it's after rejection, I can apply again in July.


Hi Mujyaki!
Thanks for joining this thread! 
I have a bachelor degree in information technology, a masters in IT & 6 years of proj management exp. ACS only gave me points for bachelors and assessed exp from May 2010. Hence the profile. 
For vic as far as I know it is 6 months after the rejection email.
If you go through the post, our skill is basically listed in 4 states - ACT, VIC WA & SA. But in the current conditions SA & WA need a job offer (which is ridiculous given offshore applications!). ACT & vic are what's left. Let's hope for a good July!

Addy


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm wondering if they somehow took your Masters into account. My experience doesn't "count" until January 2013 because they subtracted 4 years of my experience.

I'll try VIC again in a month, but I don't have much hope- if you look at the reports, they invited almost no ICT Managers over the last year. I don't think it's due to lack of qualified applicants- I think it's market conditions. They do not think there are enough jobs to warrant sponsoring applicants.

My other option is to wait until Jan 2016 when I'll have 3 years of "qualified" experience- I can apply to WA then. I don't think WA requires a job offer as they invited me to apply without one, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think you're right about the reason for rejections. When I last checked, there were only about 206 grants out of a possible limit of 1700+. Given that the economy has shaken over the last year, the job market wasn't strong enough. Hopefully it will improve this year.

WA changed 135112 to schedule 2 only in Dec 2013 (I read that on another thread in this forum) meaning that a job offer is now needed for sponsorship


----------



## mujyaki (Dec 11, 2013)

I agree- we need to hope for an improved economy. The US is improving slowly- let's hope the overall global economy also improves and provides more opportunities for those looking to emigrate.

Strange about WA- they invited me to apply for sponsorship in March 2014- though they likely did it just for the application fees. Especially since 135112 requires an offer. Kind of ****ty of them.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh no! That's horrible. 

But here comes 1-July! hope its a good one!



mujyaki said:


> I agree- we need to hope for an improved economy. The US is improving slowly- let's hope the overall global economy also improves and provides more opportunities for those looking to emigrate.
> 
> Strange about WA- they invited me to apply for sponsorship in March 2014- though they likely did it just for the application fees. Especially since 135112 requires an offer. Kind of ****ty of them.


----------



## Dharon (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi, is there anyone who has got rejection or approval from Victoria state for ICT Project Manager? I got rejected twice after waiting for 6 months and not able to proceed. Please if someone has any solution, do let me know?


----------



## rajeash (Apr 17, 2017)

Dharon said:


> Hi, is there anyone who has got rejection or approval from Victoria state for ICT Project Manager? I got rejected twice after waiting for 6 months and not able to proceed. Please if someone has any solution, do let me know?


Hello, I Just applied

I got below points
Age - 25 points
Experience - 15 points
Education - 15 points
State sponsorship - 5 points
total 60 points
EOI submitted on 13th April 2017
State sponsored(PR)- (190 subclass) - Applied for New South Wales
135112 (ICT Project Manager) - 

Is there any options for Project Manager now?
May I know what is the current status of your application


----------



## Dharon (Aug 4, 2016)

I applied under Stream 2 with NSW last year and after 1 year i got a response with nomination. I have now applied for the final visa with DIBP on 6th march 2017 and waiting for their response


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Addy11 said:


> Let's hope things turn for the better come July! Let's stay in touch via this thread or over email. If you have any similar profiles applying for a 190, please make them aware of this thread.
> 
> Btw, I'm 6 years PM exp, assessed for 4 yrs by ACS, 75 points on the EOI scale (inc 5 for SS). You?


Hi Addy11, RammyC and Mujyaki!

Are you guys still around?? 

I'd like to connect with you and would be grateful to know about your experience with ICT PM career path in Australia! 

I'm an aspirant too and looking to move next year. Currently, at ACS stage. 

Please give me a shout if you this! Thanks. 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

*Ict pm*



Dharon said:


> I applied under Stream 2 with NSW last year and after 1 year i got a response with nomination. I have now applied for the final visa with DIBP on 6th march 2017 and waiting for their response


Hi Dharon!

Can you clarify what you mean by Stream 2? Also are you currently in NSW working as ICT PM? 

Appreciate your response!

Cheers


----------

